# Painting Slate?



## JamesNLA (Jun 2, 2006)

Howdy Painters!

Got a client that asked me if it was possible to paint or epoxy coat her aqua green slate flooring. 12x12 tiles, almost a black sanded grout.

Is this something people actually do?

(I moved this thread that was in the flooring section, didn't get much info - looking for a little help on this - thx)


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

I've never done anything to slate, but I was thinking about a company called H&C, which has all sorts of products for masonry and concrete and such. Here's what I found (I went to the DIY section, and followed the steps)

http://www.hcconcrete.com/project/horizontal/4020.asp


----------



## KellyPainting (May 30, 2006)

Have sprayed a slate roof on a second empire.... black latex, still looks good. So it will stick. But for flooring????


----------



## painterofeveryt (Apr 8, 2005)

epoxy will stick but the question is ,how to shot blast it ?


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

painterofeveryt said:


> how to shot blast it ?


huh?


----------



## painterofeveryt (Apr 8, 2005)

for the epoxy to grip you would need some sort of profile for adhesion,can't scarrify it,so would'nt a shot blaster be the next best thing ?


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

painterofeveryt said:


> you would need some sort of profile for adhesion,can't scarrify it


...actually I would think you can, just the same as you would for a garage or basement floor-same process, same acid wash.

You can't just go shooting rock, especially slate, it's extremely brittle


----------



## painterofeveryt (Apr 8, 2005)

correct me if I am wrong but is'nt scarrifying a mechanical form of physically removing some of the stone to a specific profile ?Compared to acid etching which is a whole different system ?


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/scarify

you don't need a "profile". Metal (usually steel) gets blasted to create a "profile". You need to "etch" the slate and coat. 

Yes, etching is a complete different process in reference to this job...and it's the right one IMO for this job


----------



## painterofeveryt (Apr 8, 2005)

cool,thanks for the patience ...


----------

